# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Blood farming, missing children, drug called adrenochrome, Satanism, It's all connected

## John Prewett

Blood farming:  It s for real.  Its big money.  Its growing.

Blood farming, missing children, drug called adrenochrome, Satanism, It's all connected 

http://foreignpolicy.com/2011/05/30/...he-red-market/

http://www.medicalbag.com/medicine-a...rticle/472908/ 

https://www.amazon.com/Red-Market-Br.../dp/0061936464 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/17/bo...ng-review.html

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/com...ossible_truth/

----------


## ClaytonB

Lucifer (Vertigo), #18 - the setting is Hell, one of the damned (a boy-toy of one of the top demons, a woman named Lys) is being given a tour of a machine used to collect and extract the pain of the tortured souls of Hell:

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## John Prewett



----------


## John Prewett



----------


## Danke

...

----------


## dannno

Dr. Shiva

----------


## Created4

> Dr. Shiva


He's shooting himself in the foot for criticizing Bobby Kennedy.

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...edom-movement/

----------


## dannno

> He's shooting himself in the foot for criticizing Bobby Kennedy.
> 
> https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...edom-movement/


Some say he is controlled opposition, I don't have a strong opinion one way or the other.

----------


## dannno

For those who haven't been following along, they allegedly take foster kids and kids from third world countries and put them in adrenochrome factories where they put them under very high stress and harvest the adrenaline from their blood and make adrenochrome that is consumed by many of the super wealthy and famous people in the satanic deep state cabal. 

The video people like to make fun of me for posting about Trump nuking the deep state was actually a mission to save thousands of children from a huge underground adrenochrome factory just outside of Los Angeles. After they got all of the children out, they destroyed the underground base with a tactical nuke, which triggered the earthquake on July 4, 2019 in Southern California. The next day, they went back go ensure it was cleared out and there was still a section of base underground with holdouts, so they set off another tactical nuke which triggered another earthquake the following day. 

At some point a couple months or so ago, the Q team was able to capture the remaining adrenochrome supply and they may have also sent out tainted adrenochrome with COVID-19 that was slightly mutated so they would be able to identify later whether they had injected the supply in order to aid in the prosecution. 

This is why you saw so many celebrities who looked like complete $#@! and were going out of their mind during the lockdown. They had run out of adrenochrome, or had been tipped off that it was tainted. 

When the people find out was what has been going on, these people are not going to be able to walk down the street in public.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Bill Barr's father was into this, and wrote a science fiction called space relations which is pretty much a fantasying book about sex slavery and raping underage kids.  He was a high school principle at the time.  

fyi - I have a copy of the book and have read it, although its been awhile.

----------


## dannno

> Bill Barr's father was into this, and wrote a science fiction called space relations which is pretty much a fantasying book about sex slavery and raping underage kids. He was a high school principle at the time. 
> 
> fyi - I have a copy of the book and have read it, although its been awhile.



It's going for like $250 on Amazon.. not bad considering all of the bad reviews by people with TDS

https://www.amazon.com/Space-relatio...nterplanetary/

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> It's going for like $250 on Amazon.. not bad considering all of the bad reviews by people with TDS
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Space-relatio...nterplanetary/


Yes, I know, I grabbed a copy when Barr was first confirmed, knowing he was responsible for defending the shooter at ruby ridge - who then went on to kill at waco.  The two biggest scandals in the early 90s, and what pretty much formed the rest of the police state that followed, as well as the militia movement.  The people you are seeing in the scandals against president Trump now are pretty much his picks - he mentored them and he's the start of the modern government outrage that never gets righted or made up for.  

I wanted to get it cheap before they either took it off the shelf - censorship / buyout, or other people bought it up.  I've been meaning to resell it, but just haven't yet.  And if Barr messes up, it might go higher - lol.  If so, I'd be more inclined reviewing it first and then letting a liberty minded newsletter have it at a reasonable price.  

It also really bothered me that the few reviews that existed when I bought it were basically covering up what the novel actual was, and seemed like they were written by friends of the family.  I'm used to people covering up the worst things while putting a different cover on it, so I was expecting it to be bad.  It was worse then what I even expected.

----------


## LexEtLibertas

> Blood farming: It s for real. Its big money. Its growing.
> 
> Blood farming, missing children, drug called adrenochrome, Satanism, It's all connected
> 
> http://foreignpolicy.com/2011/05/30/...he-red-market/
> 
> http://www.medicalbag.com/medicine-a...rticle/472908/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Red-Market-Br.../dp/0061936464
> ...


Hi, John Prewett. Thank you for your first four links pertaining to the red market. Organ theft, child trafficking, and elite Satanism are certainly real, but adrenochrome is not a drug. The Reddit link that you give above is simply a repost of the following fiction story:

* Max Lobdell, "The horrible truth about Adrenochrome", Unsettling Stories: Short horror stories by Max Lobdell, Feb. 3, 2017, https://unsettlingstories.com/2017/0...-adrenochrome/ , https://megalodon.jp/2020-0519-1314-...-adrenochrome/ .

Adrenochrome at active doses doesn't appear to have any effects that people find desirable--quite the contrary, it would seem. If it did, then it would be readily available on the gray/black market, since it's easy to synthesize. It's legal, and can be purchased from chemical suppliers. It's only found in small quantities within humans, and so it would make no sense to try to obtain active-dose quantities by extracting it from people--of which itself would require an advanced laboratory setup.

* "Adrenochrome", Synonym: 3-Hydroxy-1-methyl-5,6-indolinedione, A5752, Sigma-Aldrich, https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog...ct/sigma/a5752 , https://archive.is/GaKVr , http://www.freezepage.com/1584554120LZJNIFZPJD .

However, even though the adrenochrome topic is a distraction, elite pedophilia is not a sideline issue for the globalist oligarchy, but rather is one of their principal means of blackmail-control over their members. It has often come out that the top members of the political and business elite are into violent and lethal pedophilia and cannibalism. Such as with the cases of the Franklin Scandal; Marc Dutroux; the Finders; Jeffrey Epstein's Pedo Island and Lolita Express; Jimmy Savile and the British royalty; Haut de la Garenne; the Texas Youth Commission; etc. Just to name a few such cases that have come to light.

For those who are interested in extensive scholarly documentation regarding elite Satanism and its practice by the globalist oligarchy, see under the heading "The New World Order: Government's Attempt at Autoapotheosis", pp. 87-98 of the following article, being sure to read the footnotes, since much of the information on this is contained within said footnotes:

* James Redford, "The Physics of God and the Quantum Gravity Theory of Everything", Social Science Research Network (SSRN), Sept. 10, 2012 (orig. pub. Dec. 19, 2011), 186 pp., doi:10.2139/ssrn.1974708, https://archive.org/download/ThePhys...ics-of-God.pdf , https://purl.org/redford/physics-of-god , https://webcitation.org/74HMsJGbP .

The foregoing article concerns physicist and mathematician Prof. Frank J. Tipler's Omega Point cosmology and the Feynman-DeWitt-Weinberg quantum gravity/Standard Model Theory of Everything (TOE), which is a proof (i.e., mathematical theorem) of God's existence per the known laws of physics (viz., the Second Law of Thermodynamics, General Relativity, and Quantum Mechanics). Tipler's Omega Point cosmology has been extensively peer-reviewed and published in a number of the world's leading physics and science journals. However, it also analyzes the societal implications of said, particularly the implications of the exponential advancement of technology and hence also the coming radical life-extension technologies in light of a world dominated by a callous oligarchy.

----------


## Danke



----------

